# Best Android version for newbie?



## stang3O2 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a touchpad that I watch videos on and surf the internet and would like to put android on it. I've never rooted a phone or tablet but think I could follow the instructions. My question is what would be the best most useable version of Android to install? I've read of people having problems with videos, sound, wifi, and battery after adding android and those are all things I need to work properly. Is one of the older versions more stable than the newer ones? Is there a prefered developer's version?

thank you!


----------



## Fat Albert (Dec 4, 2011)

stang3O2 said:


> I have a touchpad that I watch videos on and surf the internet and would like to put android on it. I've never rooted a phone or tablet but think I could follow the instructions. My question is what would be the best most useable version of Android to install? I've read of people having problems with videos, sound, wifi, and battery after adding android and those are all things I need to work properly. Is one of the older versions more stable than the newer ones? Is there a prefered developer's version?
> 
> thank you!


I think most people would recommend going with the latest build of CM10 (Android 4.1.2) if you want the smoothest experience. The flavors of Android after that for the Touchpad are experimental and might not be fully functional. CM9 (Android 4.0.3) also works well, but is a bit dated.

If you're just going to be using it for web surfing, then there's no problem with going with CM10.1 (Android 4.2) or CM10.2 (Android 4.3) if you want to get the latest of what Android has to offer. These are just as stable as CM10, but are missing a little functionality on the hardware side (bluetooth and webcam are hit and miss). Hope this helped.


----------



## stang3O2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I went with 4.1.2 and seems to be running smoothly except for it drops wifi at times


----------



## patdi85 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks. For us newbies, where do we get the latest CM10?

Looking under the Android Automated installer, The selection list under CM10 has a boat load of experimental selections. The last on the list the one to choose?

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

See
http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31548-[ROM-GUIDE]-How-to-install-Android-on-the-HP-TouchPad-"The-Easy-Way"
[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android on the HP TouchPad "The Easy Way"

Sent from my Up all Night Sleep all Day Nexus 5!


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

You might want to turn off WiFi optimization (Wifi Advance) for the WiFi issue


----------

